# New addition



## snakegirlie (Jun 25, 2016)

My new baby, sammy the Lacey 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jun 25, 2016)

Awesome looking animal.. i am going to be expanding my monitors list soon a lacey might have to be one


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 25, 2016)

HOLY MOLY! it's gorgeous!! So jelly!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 25, 2016)

I must agree that you have acquired a really gorgeous juvenile specimen of a southern origin Lacie. Conratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Evil_Birdy (Jun 26, 2016)

What's he like to handle? I'm always surprised when I see pics of people holding baby lacies, as for the most part on other the threads they are said to be very shy, skittish creatures, but yours looks rather chill on your hand there. 

He he is a very beautiful baby, and I must commend you for your courage in getting a lacy. I am far too cowardly to ever get such a large lizard, even if they are gorgeous creatures. I mean, I freak out when my 6 month old ackie tries to bite me. *sighs* I feel like the lion from the wizard of Oz.


----------



## snakegirlie (Jun 27, 2016)

Evil_Birdy said:


> What's he like to handle? I'm always surprised when I see pics of people holding baby lacies, as for the most part on other the threads they are said to be very shy, skittish creatures, but yours looks rather chill on your hand there.
> 
> He he is a very beautiful baby, and I must commend you for your courage in getting a lacy. I am far too cowardly to ever get such a large lizard, even if they are gorgeous creatures. I mean, I freak out when my 6 month old ackie tries to bite me. *sighs* I feel like the lion from the wizard of Oz.



This picture was taken when I got him out of his bag he was traveling in before I put him in his cage. But he doesn't run away when I walk up to his cage which I think is good. 
And thank you, I felt like I was up to the challenge  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alichamp (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm not a monitor girl but ... Wow, just gorgeous. He's showing off some beautiful artwork on his back. Exquisite.


----------



## Smittiferous (Jun 27, 2016)

Soon as I saw this thread I started making the relevant enquiries to get my own... "No more monitors" my backside...

Beautiful critter by the way. Jealous.


----------

